# Jason Chambers actual fight footage (not Human Weapon)



## stone_dragone (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvj8N6MHOXg&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BskNwaYRd1c&mode=related&search=


----------



## seninoniwashi (Oct 3, 2007)

Good find. I wonder what the date was on these. Pretty cool twister in the first video.


----------

